
Amazon Suspended My Account Due to Releated Account - footwearfever
I&#x27;m sure there&#x27;s many other similar post to this one. But, I wanted to share this and solicit any inputs on this problem.
We&#x27;ve been selling on Amazon for over 2+ years now with no problem. On May 9th, we received a suspicious Phishing E-mail from Amazon.ca asking us to update our Amazon Bank Account Info so they can deposit funds, we get lots of e-mails from Amazon and we made the mistake of following the e-mail link and got our login info compromised and hacked.
The following day, our Amazon Seller account was suspended due to a Related Account. We Appealed and received an automated Rejection Response that the account is suspended indefinitely and do not contact Seller Performance further on this matter.
After repeated calls to Seller Support explaining the situation, Seller Support &quot;Supposively&quot; forward the case to the special &quot;Phishing&#x2F;Hacker department&quot; for further investigation. 8 days later, the case disappeared and no action response was received. We called again and open another same case and still awaiting for response.
We made a mistake of responding to the phishing e-mail and have learned our lessons on this, but we are the victim of hackers&#x2F;scammers, and as honest Amazon Seller with GREAT feedbacks, this is not right or fair. We&#x27;re willing to correct any mistakes we have made if any, but not knowing any details as to what had happened doesn&#x27;t help. We&#x27;re currrently suspended still and lots of merchandise on FBA stranded.  TheMyersCollection@gmail.com
Thanks for any inputs on this.
======
coreyp_1
Unfortunately, I can't do anything to help but upvote so that others may have
a better chance at seeing it, too.

Good luck!

